# Montage-Kosten in Werkstatt



## GoogleBot (13. Oktober 2012)

hallöchen

ich möchte in kürze ein neues fahrrad aufbauen. ist das erste mal, aber irgendwann muss man ja damit anfangen 
einige der teile habe ich schon. den rest besorge ich noch.
was allerdings noch komplett fehlt ist das werkzeug!

da ich das ganze projekt möglichst günstig realisieren möchte bzw. muss,
war ursprünglich geplant den aufbau komplett selbst zu machen.

nun musste ich aber feststellen das werkzeug nicht gerade wenig kostet,
und man da auch einige spezial-sachen benötigt (z.B. für steuersatz einpressen, federgabel einbauen, drehmomentschlüssel etc.).

überlege daher ob ich nicht doch meine werkstatt ansprechen soll. 
nur mit den stundensätzen dort haut das natürlich bestimmt wieder finanziell ordentlich richtig rein 

mit wieviel kosten müsste man ungefähr rechnen wenn man sich ein bike zusammenbauen lässt (steuersatz einpressen, federgabel einbauen, kurbel mit innenlager montieren, kette, zahnkranz und scheibenbremsen dranbauen)?

werde das dann mal gegenrechnen zum werkzeug-neukauf. 
vielleicht lasse ich dann auch nur den steuersatz einpressen und die federgabel montieren.
evt. wird es vielleicht nicht ganz so teuer und das sind sicherlich auch die schwersten sachen beim selbstaufbau, denk ich mal oder?!


----------



## mikefize (13. Oktober 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich lediglich das Einpressen des Steuersatzes in der Werkstatt erledigen zu lassen, bei allem anderen fährst du günstiger, wenn du das entsprechende Werkzeug kaufst, es sei denn du hast überhaupt keines zu Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (14. Oktober 2012)

Selbsthilfewerkstatt, ADFC oder Sprocki
Individueller Aufbau ist das Beste


----------



## GoogleBot (14. Oktober 2012)

hi, 
Sprocki kenn ich schon. guck auch immer bei youtube nach "schraub-am-bike"-videos.
gibts schon das ein oder andere brauchbare material.

adfc-selbsthilfewerkstatt hatte ich auch schon überlegt.... 
da würde ich mir das werkzeug sparen... bist du da schonmal gewesen ?


----------



## potsdamradler (14. Oktober 2012)

Also bei uns helfen die kostenlos ehrenamtlich auch Nichtmitgliedern. Teile musste aber mitbringen..
Für Mitglieder gibt's warscheinlich mehr. Keine Ahnung  
Ausserdem lernt man nette Leute kennen.. Blabla


----------



## memphis35 (14. Oktober 2012)

Für die Werkstattkosten kannst locker alle Werkzeuge kaufen .
Gib die entsprechenden Arbeiten bei Youtube u. Google ein . Da findest für alle Spezialwerkzeugarbeiten Bastellösungen .( bis auf Fräsen )
z.b. http://stahlpferd.de/archives/category/techniken/steuersatz-wechseln/

Mfg  35


----------



## Maiki_35 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer am rad selber schraubt, braucht e mal Werkzeug. Grundausstattung sollte da vorhanden sein. Was brauch man denn wirklich!

- Kassettennuss
- Kettenpeitsche
- Kettennieter
- je nach Innenlagertyp, Kurbelabzieher, Innenlagerschlüssel
- Inbusschlüsselsatz
- Schraubendreher
- Kombizange

So was kostet nicht die Welt. Es gibt auch immer wieder gute Angebote an Werkzeugkoffern für Räder. Meist fehlt da so was wie für HT II Kurbeln, der Lagerschlüssel, der aber nur 10 kostet. Alles im allen bekommt man so für 50  ne gute Grundausstattung.

Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich noch nie gebraucht. Planfräsen lasse ich im Radladen bzw. gehe ich in die Selbsthilfewerkstatt, genau das einpressen des Steuersatzes.

Vielleicht später mal nen Montageständer, wo bei ich bisher auch noch keinen gebraucht habe und ich schraube schon seit 10 Jahren.


----------



## dirty sam (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin !

Denke längerfristig und dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, die Werkzeuge zu kaufen.
Ausnahmen sind nur Fräsen und ähnliches, die teuer sind und die man nur selten brauchen wird.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## GoogleBot (14. Oktober 2012)

naja, längerfristig lohnt sich selber schrauben natürlich ganz sicher. 
irgendwie hab ich auch Lust drauf mich da jetzt mal reinzuarbeiten.
immer zur werkstatt ist einfach nicht das wahre.

hab bereits ein Topeak Alien DX Multitool und mir von Proxxon jetzt noch n komplett satz imbus, torx und maulschlüssel bestellt.
damit sind die ersten 100,- euro schonmal verbratzt 

will das bike mit einer truvativ holzfeller kurbel aufbauen. 
fahre ich schon am anderen Bike und könnte das Werkzeug so besser ausnutzen.

das werkzeug was ich noch brauche will ich mir dann einzeln mitbestellen. 
bei den kompletten"werkzeug"-koffern hab ich auch lange überlegt und verglichen, aber ich denke das bringt es absolut nicht.

mit dem plastikkoffern kann ich nichts anfangen weil zusätzliches werkzeug nicht mit reinpasst. also braucht man eh was anderes!
dann bezahlt man noch mit für reifenheber, schlechte schraubenzieher und ne tube montagefett ...habe ich alles schon hier !

und bei den vielen standards werde ich sicherlich die hälfte davon garnicht benutzen können. hab z.B. überhaupt nix von shimano am bike.
dann lieber die 50-60 euro so noch investieren.




Maiki_35 schrieb:


> Vielleicht später mal nen Montageständer, wo bei ich bisher auch noch keinen gebraucht habe und ich schraube schon seit 10 Jahren.



den könntest du dir jetzt nach 10 jahren aber ruhig mal gönnen


----------



## Wilddieb (14. Oktober 2012)

Richtig erkannt, besonders für moderne Komponenten brauchst du das passende Werkzeug und nicht irgendein Universalkoffer wo Zeug für 30 Jahre alte Esel drin ist.

Für die Montage brauchst du  übrigens keinen Kurbelabzieher und auch keine Kettenpeitsche. Das kannst  du dir noch sparen, bis du selber die entsprechenden Reparaturen machen  willst.

Aber etwas um die Länge der Kabel und Kabelhüllen anzupassen währe nicht schlecht. Mit einem Messband Messen ist meisstens ungenau. Falls du eine Hydraulikbremse nimmst, mach da auf keinen Fall selber etwas an den Schläuchen und Anschlüssen, ohne dass du nicht weisst was du tust.


----------



## rainman_47 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo GoogleBot
Ich ab mein erstes Hardtail vor knapp zwei Jahren in Eigenregie bewerkstelligt. Dabei habe ich mir aber fast ein halbes Jahr Zeit gelassen - Teile nach und nach, je nach finanzieller Lage gekauft. Die wichtigsten Werkzeuge hatte ich schon (Zangen, Schlüssel, Drehmoment...) Ein Einpresswerkzeug für den Steuersatz hab ich mir selber gebaut (lange fette Gewindestange mit großen, stabilen Unterlegscheiben und Muttern). Spezielles Kleinwerkzeug hab ich hier im Forum oder in der Bucht geschossen.  

Dann noch hier viel im Forum gelesen, evtl. ein passendes Schrauberbuch kaufen, dann ist das kein Hexenwerk. So hab ich direkt Bikeschrauben halbwegs mit erlernt und kann bei Problemen selber frickeln und muss nicht fürs Schaltung einstellen in die Werkstatt 

Bin auch grad dabei mein zweites Projekt anzugehen. Da das ein wenig hochwertiger werden soll, überlege ich, ob ich mir extra ein Werkzeug kaufen soll um 1x den Konus des Steuersatzes aufzuschlagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (14. Oktober 2012)

> überlege ich, ob ich mir extra ein Werkzeug kaufen soll um 1x den Konus des Steuersatzes aufzuschlagen???


Falls die Gabel 1 1/8 " hat brauchst nur vöm Baumarkt ein Kunststoffrohr ( Abflußrohr ) mit 30mm Innendurchmesser bzw. 40 mm für 1,5" und schon kannst den Konus aufschlagen . Noch einfacher ein geschlitzter Konus , da genügen die Finger .

Mfg  35


----------



## alf2013 (14. Oktober 2012)

mmn ist das eine philosophische frage. 

zusammenbau komplettrad beim händler kostet rund 100 euro.

werkzeug kostet je nach qualität und vielfalt ein vielfaches. dafür macht selber schrauben auch mehr spass...


----------



## memphis35 (14. Oktober 2012)

> zusammenbau komplettrad beim händler kostet rund 100 euro.



Aber nur wenn du ihn beim Teilekauf verdienen läßt . Mit mitgebrachten Teilen kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen . 
Ich habe einen sorgfältigen Aufbau noch nie unter 3-4 Stdn.  geschafft . 
Was brauchst außer Kassettennuß u. Innenlagerwerkzeug noch für Spezialwerkzeug ? Alles andere sollte doch im Haus sein .


Mfg  35


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer Hilfe im Ruhrpott braucht, kann mich ja mal anschreiben! 
PS: 1-2 Stunden für ein komplettes Rad inkl. Leitungen kürzen und alles einstellen


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wer Hilfe im Ruhrpott braucht, kann mich ja mal anschreiben!
> PS: 1-2 Stunden für ein komplettes Rad inkl. Leitungen kürzen und alles einstellen



Das ist sehr schnell.... Die Zeit brauche ich zum Einspeichen !


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Vom einspeichen war doch nicht die Rede, oder?
Ja soviel zum einspeichen braucht man (leider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoogleBot (14. Oktober 2012)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Hallo GoogleBot
> Ich ab mein erstes Hardtail vor knapp zwei Jahren in Eigenregie bewerkstelligt. Dabei habe ich mir aber fast ein halbes Jahr Zeit gelassen - Teile nach und nach, je nach finanzieller Lage gekauft. Die wichtigsten Werkzeuge hatte ich schon (Zangen, Schlüssel, Drehmoment...) Ein Einpresswerkzeug für den Steuersatz hab ich mir selber gebaut (lange fette Gewindestange mit großen, stabilen Unterlegscheiben und Muttern). Spezielles Kleinwerkzeug hab ich hier im Forum oder in der Bucht geschossen.



Ich denke auch das es wohl noch eine Weile dauern wird, bis ich drauf fahren kann 
Leider wird so ein Selbstaufbau recht schnell teurer als man sich das vorher vorstellt. Eigentlich wollte ich bei dem Projekt "sparen"!!!
Bis jetzt habe ich erst Rahmen, Federgabel, Laufräder und Scheibenbremse. Und die Budget-Grenze ist schon erreicht.

Fehlt also noch Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kurbel und Kette. Die Schnäppchenjad ist auch recht zeitaufwändig 
An was ich überhaupt nicht gedacht hatte war eben das Werkzeug.
Bzw. hab nicht gedacht das die Tools so teuer sind. 
Aber ich bin jetzt auch motiviert selber mit schrauben anzufangen.
Immer zur Werkstatt zu müssen ist echt nicht das Wahre.



memphis35 schrieb:


> Was brauchst außer Kassettennuß u. Innenlagerwerkzeug noch für Spezialwerkzeug ? Alles andere sollte doch im Haus sein .
> 
> Mfg  35



Da wäre....

1. Steuersatz einpressen (Werkzeug kostet mind. 35,- Euro ...alternativ: man macht es wie in deinem Link von Stahlpferd.de, aber das is nicht so meins glaub ich)

2. Federgabel einbauen (verschiedene Werkzeuge benötigt die ich alle nicht habe: Tool um Gabelkralle einzuschlagen, Schneidvorrichtung um die Gabel exact zu kürzen und die passende Säge)

3. diverse Schraub-Arbeiten für die man einen Drehmomentschlüssel haben sollte (das Teil kostet dann auch nochmal schnell 100,- Euro).

Werde wohl versuchen den Steuersatz in der Selbsthilfewerkstatt einzubauen. Dann spare ich schonmal das Werkzeug und sehe was dort mit Hilfe noch möglich wäre.
Im Idealfall kann ich da vielleicht sogar die Gabel einbauen. 
Ansonsten werde ich das wohl meine Werkstatt  machen lassen, bzw. fragen was das kosten würde. Für 30,- Euro würde ich es auf jeden Fall machen lassen ...denke ich


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Was ist daran so schwer ne Gabel einzubauen?
Mit viel GlÃ¼ck schaffst du das in 5 Minuten 

Was du brauchst ist ne Flex oder MetallsÃ¤ge fÃ¼r den Schaft!
Ein passendes Rohr fÃ¼r den Konus oder einen groÃen Maul bzw. noch besser RingschlÃ¼ssel der auf die FlÃ¤che des Konus passt!
Und eine lÃ¤ngere 5mm Schraube fÃ¼r die Kralle und ich nehm immer einen groÃen Spacer und eine Ahead-Kappe. Dann einfach die Schraube etwas reindrehen sodass die Schraube etwas rausschaut und dann mit nen Hammer auf die Schraube drauf hauen. 
Bis die Kralle das erste mal sitzt ist natÃ¼rlich glÃ¼ckssache, aber mit nen heftigen Schlag geht das Prima 
Somit brauchst du nicht extra teure Werkzeuge kaufen die du eh nur einmal brauchst. (vorerst)
Als Rohr habe ich z.B. ein altes ausziehbares Tischbein aus Metall genommen 
Steuersatz einpressen geht fast genauso. Nehm doch einfach nen Gummihammer und Schlag das Teil richtig rein!
Gummihammer kostet... 15â¬?
Drehmoment braucht man doch nicht... auÃer vlt. bei Carbon!


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Sorry... Du machst Witze, oder ?
- Rad komplett in 2 Stunden 
- Steuersatz mit dem Gummihammer einbauen 

Ich brauche für einen Aufbau ca. 4-5 Stunden, weil jede Schraube gefettet (oder Schraubensicherung) wird und mit Drehmoment montiert wird.


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man mehr als zehn Räder am Tag aufgebaut hatte, dann weiß man wie das geht 
Rose sei dank...
Warum sollte das nicht so gehen?

PS: Soviele Schrauben hat ein Rad nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## memphis35 (14. Oktober 2012)

Nur die harten ......................usw


----------



## potsdamradler (14. Oktober 2012)

..kommen in den Gaarten  GENAUUUU


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr als zehn Räder am Tag aufgebaut hatte, dann weiß man wie das geht
> Rose sei dank...
> Warum sollte das nicht so gehen?
> 
> PS: Soviele Schrauben hat ein Rad nun auch wieder nicht



10 Räder am Tag? Die möchte ich nicht fahren... 

Schönes Bild vom STS-Einbau.


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du die Fahrrad-Industrie kennst... was für ein Zeitdruck dort herrscht.
Dann kauf dir kein Rose, Radon usw. 

Aber nun genug Offtopic


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Zeitdruck ist bekannt, aber eine Person schafft nicht 10 Bikes am Tag. 
Außer jedes Teil ist vorbereitet.


----------



## derSilas (14. Oktober 2012)

mein Senf (3 Komplettaufbauten):

Steuersatz einpressen geht super mit Gewindestange, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben. Am besten noch 2 Hartholzbrettchen dazu. 
(edit: mit nem King wÃ¼rde ich das allerdings nicht tun)

Ich hab noch nie was planfrÃ¤sen lassen.

Knowhow kriegst du hier im Forum ohne Ende. Buch spart das Suchen.

Gabelschaft kÃ¼rzen: normale EisensÃ¤ge, evtl alten Vorbau anklemmen, damits gerade wird. abfeilen.

SchaltzÃ¼ge und AuÃenhÃ¼llen mit Kombizange.

DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel wird Ã¼berbewertet (es sei denn du hast ganz zarte Carbonteilchen)

Werkzeug gibts recht gÃ¼nstig bei berg-ab.de. MaulschlÃ¼ssel braucht man imho gar nicht mehr.
Teile aus dem Bikemarkt kaufen.

Schreib doch mal wo du wohnst und schau wer in der NÃ¤he ist. Ich denke die wenigsten Forumsmitglieder weigern sich dir mal nen LagerschlÃ¼ssel zu leihen.

Hydraulikleitungen hab ich im Laden kÃ¼rzen lassen. War unter 20â¬.

Viel SpaÃ noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoogleBot (14. Oktober 2012)

derSilas schrieb:


> Knowhow kriegst du hier im Forum ohne Ende. Buch spart das Suchen.



Jo, wollte mir das "blaue Buch" von ParlTool mitbestellen. Dann muss man mit seinen Ölfingern nicht immer wieder zur Tastatur rennen 
Gibts ja recht günstig und soll wohl auch ganz gut sein?



derSilas schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel wird überbewertet (es sei denn du hast ganz zarte Carbonteilchen)
> 
> Werkzeug gibts recht günstig bei berg-ab.de. Maulschlüssel braucht man imho gar nicht mehr.



Also mit Carbon hab ich nichts am Hut, aber ich denke so ein Drehmomentschlüssel gehört schon zu den sinnvolleren Tools 
wo sich eine Anschaffung langfristig gesehen sicher lohnt.

Und Maulschlüssel brauch man überhaupt nicht mehr ?
Dann könnte ich die ja wieder abbestellen und das Geld lieber für andere Werkzeuge einsetzen.

Ja, bei berg-ab.de gibt es einiges an günstigen Sachen! 
Sind die Sachen von "1a" und von "Icetools" qualitativ denn ok?
Weil über schlechtes Werkzeug hab ich schon einiges gelesen, und den Fehler wollte ich nicht machen 

Bei bike24.de und bei bike-discount gibts sonst auch eine gute Auswahl an Werkzeugen in verschiedenen Preislagen. Aber berg-ab.de ist schon günstig


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2012)

Ach, was ich vergessen hab zu schreiben:
Kauf dir einfach den Werkzeugkasten von XLC. Da ist alles dabei und ist relativ günstig und haltbar bisher. 

Ansonsten: Mir hilft immer die Spocki Seite, da man dort eigtl. alles hat was man braucht!  
Muss leider öfters nach den Innenlager schauen, weil wegen wieviele Spacer und so ^^


----------



## GoogleBot (15. Oktober 2012)

Also das Thema "Werkzeug-Koffer" hab ich abgehakt. Weil für das Geld kauf ich mir dann lieber 3-4 Werkzeuge einzeln.
Und auch wenn man beim Koffer gegenüber dem Einzelpreis der Tools etwas sparen sollte, zahlt man doch für genug anderes mit was man nicht braucht.

Meine Meinung: So ein Koffer bringts nicht. Aber XLC ist es gute Qualität ? Die Sachen sind ja preislich noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

So optisch sehen die Sachen ähnlich aus, wie das was ich zu Hause habe. Für den Profi im Dauereinsatz wohl weniger was, aber für die eigenen Bikes zu Hause, reicht es sicher. Bleibt halt die Frage ob man zu viel Werkzeug braucht.

Ich sag immer:* Lieber zu viel Werkzeug als zu wenig und was man mal gekauft hat, gibt man nicht mehr her. Denn je mehr Werkzeug man hat, desto mehr kann man reparieren.*  (Ok, zuvor hab ich vieleicht noch etwas anderes gesagt.  )

Aber weil du ja möglichst sparen willst, müsstest du halt durchrechnen, was du alles brauchst und dann was im Koffer drin ist und dann abschätzen, was du dir trotzdem kaufen musst. 

Ehm, für die Pedalen brauchst du schon n Maulschlüssel. Ein 15 ist das meisstens, jeh nach Modell muss es ein schmaler sein, also spezieller Pedalschlüssel. Gibt auch welche mit Imbus auf der Stirnseite des Gewindes.


----------



## GoogleBot (15. Oktober 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ehm, für die Pedalen brauchst du schon n Maulschlüssel. Ein 15 ist das meisstens, jeh nach Modell muss es ein schmaler sein, also spezieller Pedalschlüssel. Gibt auch welche mit Imbus auf der Stirnseite des Gewindes.



Siehst du, da geht es schon los 
An meinen Truvativ Holzfeller Pedalen kann ich z.B. mit som 15er Pedalschlüssel überhaupt nichts machen. Da brauche ich einen mit Imbus!
Und ich denke so ist es eben mit vielen Sachen.
Ausserdem möchte ich generell möglichst wenig besitzen! Hab eh schon zuviel rumliegen und irgendwie nervt mich das 

Deswegen überlege ich mittlerweile immer 3x was ich mir kaufe, und OB (!) ich es überhaupt brauche.
Ich denke das Sinnvollste ist sich zu überlegen, welche Parts man hat oder verbauen will und dann gezielt das Werkzeug für diese Arbeiten auszusuchen.

Und die Sachen aus den "Koffern" gibt es ja auch einzeln, und da kostet der Kram auch nicht allzuviel.
Also ich denke nicht das man mit so einem Koffer-Set allzuviel spart.

Und bei Bike-Discount.de oder Bike24 hat man eine grössere Auswahl und kann je nach Werkzeug dann etwas Billiges oder Hochwertiges nehmen.
Je nachdem wie oft man es braucht...

Z.B. Tools von Cyclus oder SuperB sind schon relativ günstig, und ich denke das ist dann doch schon etwas besser als die Sachen aus den Koffern, weil diese Marken auch professionelle Ausstattung für Fahrradwerkstätten anbieten.

Das Proxxon Maulschlüssel-Set werd ich morgen wieder abbestellen


----------



## Snap4x (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja,
Werkstätten nehmen eigtl. nur so Teile von Proxxon, Parktool etc.
Das merkst du auf Dauer. Jetzt nicht nach ein, zwei Räder.
Theoretisch könntest du so ein billig Teil von XLC irgendwann wegschmeißen, weil es rundgelutscht ist.
Aber auch die ganzen Kettennieter. 
Habe auch einen mit den ich ganz zufrieden bin und der auch nicht ganz billig war (Rohloff Revolver) Aber als normaler Schrauber, der nur für sich schraubt, braucht man das nicht.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Oktober 2012)

http://www.fahrradreparatur.net/fahrradwerkzeug/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradwerkzeug



> Habe eine Werkzeugkiste im Einsatz mit zwei Fächern: links Keinteile, größeres Werkzeug auf der anderen Seite  Versuche auch mit möglichst wenig Werkzeug auszukommen..
> 
> Greetz


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568668

Zettel und Stift in die Kiste legen und aufschreiben welches Werkzeug Du brauchst und grad in der Kiste zum Anfang fehlt. Dauert, aber 
Unser "Schrotthandel Kulisch" hat eine Riesenkiste, voll mit Werkzeug. Dort lag auch mein 4/5/6er Inbusstern drinne. Schrott oder Flohmarkt, dort solltest Du einiges finden.. Das alte Werkzeuch war gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Cyclus-Sachen funktionieren sehr gut.


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

So zusammenstellen wird wohl die beste Alternative sein, wenn man möglichst wenig Zeug zu Hause haben will. Ist halt was dran, ich ersaufe so langsam in meinem Zeug. ^^
Hab zu dem "Billig"Koffer halt noch einige Sachen dazugekauft, da ich eben schon recht oft an meinen Rädern schraube. Z.B. Shimano Holowtech 2 Lagerschalenschlüssel (Nützt dir bei Truvativ so viel ich weiss nix)
Rohloff Kettenlehre und Kettennieter, da ich meine Ketten stehts richtig verniete und nicht nur "zusammenschiebe". (Das Teil ist sowas von genial)
Kraftwerk Kabelschneider. Selbst nen Zentrierständer für Räder hab ich und auch nen einigermassen brauchbaren Montageständer.
Und natürlich noch Entlüftersets für meine Bremsen.

Und, ganz wichtig. Son Mehrfachwerkzeug für den Notfall unterwegs. Kann u.U. das wichtigste von allem Werkzeugen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoogleBot (19. Oktober 2012)

So, 
hab mal bei meiner Werkstatt nachgefragt:

Steuersatz einpressen + Gabel einbauen (incl. Schaft kürzen etc.) würde zusammen 25,- Euro kosten.

Das finde ich doch schon ziemlich fair, muss ich sagen. Da lohnt sich der Kauf von Spezialwerkzeug eigentlich auch kaum.


----------



## memphis35 (19. Oktober 2012)

> Da lohnt sich der Kauf von Spezialwerkzeug eigentlich auch kaum


Welches Spezialwerkzeug für Gabel u. Steuersatzeinbau ?
Wie willst du ein Bike aufbauen wenn du bei solchen Arbeiten schon in die Wekstätte mußt ?
Da macht doch der Versuch " günstiger Selbstaufbau " keinen Sinn .

Mfg  35


----------



## mikefize (19. Oktober 2012)

GoogleBot schrieb:


> So,
> hab mal bei meiner Werkstatt nachgefragt:
> 
> Steuersatz einpressen + Gabel einbauen (incl. Schaft kürzen etc.) würde zusammen 25,- Euro kosten.
> ...



Also bei dem Preis lohnt sich vielleicht schon der Kauf von Werkzeug... ich hab damals für dieselbe Arbeit nen 10er gezahlt. Bin aber auch mehr oder minder Stammkunde.


----------



## Wilddieb (20. Oktober 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Welches Spezialwerkzeug fÃ¼r Gabel u. Steuersatzeinbau ?
> Wie willst du ein Bike aufbauen wenn du bei solchen Arbeiten schon in die WekstÃ¤tte muÃt ?
> Da macht doch der Versuch " gÃ¼nstiger Selbstaufbau " keinen Sinn .
> 
> Mfg  35



Vieleicht Rohrschneider und Einpressgedusel. Geht natÃ¼rlich auch mit MetallsÃ¤ge, Tisch, Holz und Hammer. 
Je nach Lager und Werkzeug muss man eh noch etwas darauf herumdengeln damit es richtig sitzt.

Aber nurschon wenn er sich ne SÃ¤ge und nen anstÃ¤ndigen Hammer kaufen muss sind die 25â¬ schnell mal weg.


----------



## Snap4x (20. Oktober 2012)

Dafür hat er dann nen Hammer und ne Säge


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Oktober 2012)

Werkzeug wandert auch zu Hauf auf den Schrottplatz. Kulisch bei uns hat ne riesengroße Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es noch was taugt wieso nicht? Sollten nicht einfach schon völlig abgenutzt sein, kommt des öfteren vor wenn es 20 Jahre rege genutzt wurde. 



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Dafür hat er dann nen Hammer und ne Säge




Das stimmt allerdings. Nur wann braucht er es wieder? In 5-10 Jahren wenn das nächste Steuerlager kommt?


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal Wohnungsauflösungen mitgemacht.., egal ob neu oder alt- es muß schnell gehen und wandert alles auf den Müll. Altes Werkzeug von früher hatte noch gute Qualität; manches hat ein bissl Flugrost angesetzt, aber das kann man mit Öllappen und Spucke putzen  Anderes ist natürlich wirklich Schrott


----------



## Wilddieb (20. Oktober 2012)

Kommt halt auch auf die Art Werkzeug an. Alte Ratschensätze z.B. wo die Nüsse durchgenudelt sind und die Mechanik in den Ratschen ausgeleiert, da kann man sich schonmal in die Fresse hauen wenn die überspringt und das meine ich ernst. ^^


----------



## potsdamradler (21. Oktober 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch auf die Art Werkzeug an. Alte Ratschensätze z.B. wo die Nüsse durchgenudelt sind und die Mechanik in den Ratschen ausgeleiert, da kann man sich schonmal *in die Fresse hauen* wenn die überspringt und das meine ich ernst. ^^



Hat aber[ame="http://vimeo.com/35915497"] Charme[/ame]  
Irgendwas kann immer passieren: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphys_Gesetz Wer nicht wagt kann nicht verlieren 

Greetz

P.S.:





> * Lieber zu viel Werkzeug als zu wenig*


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, ja hat was, alte Räder müssen mit alten Werkzeugen in einer alten Werkstatt repariert werden. Alles andere ist nicht authentisch. 

Aber das mit dem sich selber hauen, meinte ich übrigens wirklich ernst. 

Aber ich komme ursprünglich auch aus der Autowerkstatt, da hat das halt noch etwas mehr Gewicht, weil man sich buchstäblich die Hände aufreissen kann wenn mal was nicht hält.


----------



## potsdamradler (21. Oktober 2012)

Glaub auch: unser Googlebot sollte mit einfachen Sachen erstmal anfangen, und sich dann in die Materie langsam einarbeiten. Bei mir hat's auch gedauert., hab noch zu DDR- Zeiten "Schlosser" gelernt. Ähm, Werkzeug war bei uns Mangelware- bzw. wurde vererbt^^ Wir haben auch viel improvisieren müssen.. Heutzutage sind die Anforderungen höher, bzw. man braucht für bald für jeden Arbeitsgang einen eigenen Fachmann. Mit Fahrrad hab ich erst spät angefangen, früher ham alte Schlosser bei uns ein Laufrad in die Hand genommen: dran gedreht,- mit Kreide Schläge geortet und anschließend zentriert  Das waren andere Zeiten..

Greetz


----------



## GoogleBot (21. Oktober 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Welches Spezialwerkzeug für Gabel u. Steuersatzeinbau ?



- Steuersatz-Einpresswerkzeug (hab leider keine Aldilette um mit Hammer das Ding reinzukloppen ) ....ab 40,- Euro aufwärts
- Schneidführung zum sägen  ...ca 20,- Euro
- irgendwas um die Kralle einzuschlagen (hab ich nix passendes da)
- Tool um den Konus einzusetzen ab 10,- Euro
- Metall-Säge oder "Speedcutter"

...Speedcutter hab ich mal mitbestellt. Kann man ja auch für Lenker und Sattelstütze kürzen verwenden... 

Von den ganzen Sachen besitze ich bis jetzt leider noch rein garnichts.
Dabei hab ich jetzt schon 180,- Euro für Werkzeug ausgegeben  




mikefize schrieb:


> Also bei dem Preis lohnt sich vielleicht schon der Kauf von Werkzeug... ich hab damals für dieselbe Arbeit nen 10er gezahlt. Bin aber auch mehr oder minder Stammkunde.



Also wenn du dafür wirklich nur 10,- Euro gezahlt, dann bist du wahrscheinlich persönlicher Freund von den Werkstatt-Jungs!?
10,- Euro dafür ist ja mal wirklich überhaupt nix.
Denke auch das ich einen guten Draht zu meiner Werkstatt habe, aber solche Sonderpreise machen die bei mir nicht.

Da wo ich früher mein Bike gekauft hab, durfte ich immer mit in die Werkstatt rein und da abhängen, zugucken und dabeisein wenn an meinem Rad was gemacht wurde. Das war sehr cool 
Aber leider gibts den Laden so in der Formnicht mehr.




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Nur wann braucht er es wieder? In 5-10 Jahren wenn das nächste Steuerlager kommt?



Das denke ich mir irgendwo auch. Alle 5-10 Jahre passt echt.
Ich muss wirklich versuchen die Ausgaben unten zu halten!
Is schon alles teuer genug. Und ich brauch auch noch einiges an Komponenten. 

Hab jetzt 2 Werkzeug-Bestellungen mit Sachen die ich sicherlich öfter brauche (Grund-Austattung) und es fehlt noch einiges wie eine gute Kettenpeitsche und die Ritzelabzieher. Die beiden Sachen sind auch schon wieder 50,- Euro.
Dann bin ich bei 230,- E für Werkzeug. Kann dann aber auch wenigstens schon einiges selber machen bis auf Steuersatz+Gabel.

Bei der Selbsthilfewerkstatt fahre ich bestimmt noch vorbei. Vielleicht kann ich das dort kostenlos machen. Ansonsten eben 25,- Euro für meine Werkstatt und dann ist es auf jeden Fall auch Qualitäts-Arbeit und ich fühl mich sicher wenn ich das Teil irgendwann reite 

Auf Flohmärkte will ich wegen Werkzeug demnächst auch mal (guter Tipp!), aber das ist bestimmt Glück wenn man da was brauchbares findet.
Wahrscheinlich nur diese Oldschool-Knochen die früher in den Satteltäschen bei jemdem Neurad dabei waren ...sowas hab ich hier selber noch liegen 



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Glaub auch: unser Googlebot sollte mit einfachen Sachen erstmal anfangen, und sich dann in die Materie langsam einarbeiten.



So sehe ich das auch! 
Es ist das erste Mal das ich mit selberschrauben anfange, und ich denke das ich den Grossteil mit Zeit, Geduld und www auch selbst hinbekomme.

Steuersatz und Gabel lasse ich erstmal aussen vor. Hab mir auch nochmal das Video von "Sprocki" zum Einabu einer Ahead-Gabel angeschaut.
Für Anfänger gibt es sicherlich leichtere Sachen zum Einstieg.


----------



## Snap4x (21. Oktober 2012)

Einbau ist easy. Nur der Ausbau gestaltet sich als recht problematisch. Manchmal ganz easy. Da find ich nen Laufradwechsel viel Zeitintensiver


----------



## memphis35 (21. Oktober 2012)

Dafür braucht es kein Sonderwerkzeug http://stahlpferd.de/archives/category/techniken/steuersatz-wechseln/
Für den Konus ein Kunststoffohr od. einen geschlitzten Konus verwenden . Die Kralle kannst auch mit einer M6 Gewindestange , gr Scheibe u. Mutter von unten reinziehen . Zum Abschneiden genügt auch eine Puksäge . Mit Klebeband um den Schaft eine Markierung setzen und daran entlang schneiden . 


> da ich das ganze projekt möglichst günstig realisieren möchte bzw. muss,
> war ursprünglich geplant den aufbau komplett selbst zu machen.


Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust würde ich einen Selbstaufbau canceln .

Mfg  35


----------



## alf2013 (21. Oktober 2012)

find das schon lustig mit euren vorschlägen. bitte mehr davon ...

entweder ich bin technisch nicht so begabt. dann mit dem rad zum mechaniker. der hat das RICHTIGE werkzeug. und macht es auch richtig. und das zu einem vernünftigen preis (100-150 euro bei einem simplen zusammenbau. wenn teile beim händler gekauft werden, kanns auch billiger werden. bis zum ganz gratis ...)

oder man will es selber machen. ich würd dann nicht herumnudeln wollen mit völlig ungeeignetem werkzeug. also sind hier etliche 100 euro fällig für montageständer, werkzeug und kleinmaterial. von einer werkbank überhaupt nicht zu reden. also unverhältnismäßig ein wesentlilch größerer finanzieller und platzmäßiger aufwand. 

dafür bekomme ich halt das gefühl, das hobby radfahren noch mehr zu "meinem" zu machen. 

aber aus kostengründen NICHT zum radshop zu gehen ist lachhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Oktober 2012)

Um ein Radl neu aufzubauen braucht man doch kein nennenswertes Werkzeug und schon drei Mal keinen Montageständer, was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Behauptung?

Bei den meisten Rahmenkits sind sogar Steuersatz und Press-Fit-Lager bereits verbaut, der Rest ist dann mit Haushaltsmitteln montierbar. Man braucht bestenfalls noch für die Kurbel Montagewerkzeug, aber das sind keine 25 Euro und diese Dinge sollte man als Vielfahrer eh zwingend in seiner Werkstatt haben.
Selbst das Entlüften einer Mineralöl-Bremse geht mit Haushaltsmitteln, wie kommst du da bitte auf etliche hundert Euros an Investitionen?

Übrigens spricht nicht nur der Zusammenbau, von in München mindestens fälligen 200 Euro, gegen den Radlhändler, sondern auch die Art und Weise wie das Rad aufgebaut wird. Ich persönlich habe bisher immer noch was zum Nacharbeiten gefunden und wenn es nur eine schlampige Zugverlegung oder falsche Kettenlänge war.
Da mach ich es doch lieber gleich selber perfekt und lerne dabei noch jede Menge für die nächste Wartung, bei der ich mir dann auch wieder mehr als 100 Euro spare (Service + Entlüften beider Bremsen).
Es ist auch klar, dass man selbst viel mehr Zeit braucht und zur Verfügung hat als ein kostendeckend arbeitender Händler, aber wenn ich diese Zeit investieren kann, dann spricht absolut nichts dafür jemanden anderes damit zu beauftragen.


----------



## alf2013 (21. Oktober 2012)

also ein arbeiten am rad ohne montageständer - beides probiert - kein vergleich

die dinger kosten so um die 100 euro.

drehmomentschlüssel: brauchst nicht unbedingt. wenns allerdings ordentlich sein soll, dann mit. kostet so um die 80 euro (syntace).

diverse schlüssel, schraubenzieher, zange, etc. nochmals mindestens 50 euro. wenns was gscheites sein soll, dann über 100 euro

von spezialwerkwerkzeug red ich noch gar nicht (fräse, einpreßwerkzeug, zentrierständer, etc. ...). hier kann man ohne probleme bis zu einem tausender ausgeben.

was ich damit sagen will: gehts nur um den preis - ab zum radshop. gehts um das erlebnis, das rad selbst zusammenzubauen, dann selber machen.

ps: und falls ein shop mein rad nicht ordentlich zusammenbaut, dann einfach nicht mehr hingehen. allerdings ist die gefahr viel größer, wenn man es selbst macht. oder man kalkuliert die fehlversuche einfach mit ein. ist ja ok, nur sollte das einem dann klar sein ...


----------



## worldzocker (21. Oktober 2012)

Also das meiste von dem Werkzeug hat man doch eh daheim  oder ist meine kleine Werkstatt nur gut ausgestattet.


----------



## potsdamradler (21. Oktober 2012)

@GoogleBot: Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn? Hier liest bestimmt jemand mit, der Dir helfen würde. Oder Du machst eigens dazu einen Thread im Lokalforum auf.


----------



## nullstein (21. Oktober 2012)

Schon witzig was einige schreiben.Gibt es tatsächlich Menschen,die keine Säge,Schonhammer,Inbus (NICHT Imbus!) und Co haben?Und wieso eine Schneidführung?Grade sägen ist nun nicht so schwer.Und Maulschlüssel brauche ich definitiv.Sonst wird es schwer die Leitungen meiner Avid aus dem Geber zu schrauben.
Allgemein kann man sagen,dass Werkzeug nie verkehrt ist und bei Werkzeug gilt:wer billig kauft,kauft zweimal.
Und ich persönlich betrete keinen Radladen mehr.Schaft zu kurz abgelängt,Steuersatz beim Einpressen beschädigt,DOT auf den Belägen und lose Vorbauten...alles schon erlebt.

Zum Thema Drehmo: die Dinger kosten 45 von Proxxon.Den Eyntace-Apotheker-Kram braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Oktober 2012)

Jo, sieht man halt, die der Druck in allen Gewerben mit der Zeit steigt, wenn heute schon Fahrräder nicht mehr richtig aufgebaut werden können.
Natürlich gibt es Variablen und viele unterschiedliche Teile die nicht alle richtig zusammenpassen und jedem passieren mal Fehler, aber einen gewissen Grad an Sorgfalt sollte ein Mech schon an den Tag legen, sonst ist der einfach am falschen Platz.

Also auch mit dem richtigen Werkzeug kann man viel falsch machen, das sei mal gesagt. In erster Linie muss man für die ersten Schritte Hilfe beanspruchen, auch nur wenns wie hier innem Forum ist. 
Was ich aber wärmstens empfehlen kann, ist, z.B. in den Ferien mal nen Aushilfsjob innem Fahrradgeschäft suchen und etwas Praxis bekommen. So hab ich meinen ersten Job bei der ersten Anfrage gekriegt (Gleich nach der Schule und war zwei Jahre dort) und als ich vom Autogewerbe wieder auf Fahrrad gewechelt bin, hat es ebenfalls funktioniert.
Vieleicht funktioniert das in DE nicht, aber ein paar Versuche ist es wert.

Über die Sache mit dem Werkzeug und Handhabung kann man wohl ewigst diskutieren. Genauso über die Sache mit dem selber aufbauen.
Irgendwo fängt man halt an, auch wenn man nun ein paar Sachen im Shop machen lässt um sicher zu sein, dass es auch richtig gemacht wird. Wieso nicht? Wird sowieso nicht das letzte Fahrrad in deinem Leben gewesen sein.


----------



## Koohgie (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mein dh, wegen jedem scheiss, zur Werkstatt laufen müsste, dann war ich arm. Und die Gabel mal schnell reiniegen und einen Ölwechsel zu machen, geht auch nicht, die meisten Händler schicken die eh ein. Und die Qualität ist meistens auch bescheiden....
Ein billig Ständer kostet 70( dr reicht sich für die meisten falle), ein Fahrradwerkzeugkasten 30, ein ordendlicher imbussatz 20, Motoröl hat man meistens zuhause, drehmomentschlussel im Polo 25, wobei der am Anfang unnötig ist, ein 1/4 ' ratschenkasten 27...
Mit dem zeug kann man fast alles selbst machen. Und die kohle ist spätestens nach dem zweiten Service Drin...
Mal vom Schmieröl Wechsel abgesehen, dann ist die kohle fast schon beim ersten mal drin...


----------



## nullstein (21. Oktober 2012)

Es heißt INBUS!
Aber sonst stimme ich dir zu (bis auf den 30 Kasten).


----------



## worldzocker (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich stimme dem "Motorenöl" hat man daheim. Ich nicht  Wenn die Autos kein Tropfen Öl brauchen hat man sowas nicht mehr daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (21. Oktober 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Es heißt INBUS!
> Aber sonst stimme ich dir zu (bis auf den 30 Kasten).



Es heißt Innensechskant!   



> Markenname "Inbus"
> Das Akronym steht für *In*nensechskantschraube *B*auer *u*nd *S*chaurte. Häufig wird der Name durch Assimilation entgegen der Rechtschreibung Imbus ausgesprochen. Der Name leitet sich ab vom Erst-Hersteller Bauer & Schaurte (bis 1980 in Neuss). Sowohl das Unternehmen als auch die Marke Inbus gehören heute zur Ruia-Gruppe.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Oktober 2012)

Werkzeug brauchst du kein ausgefallenes. Einen Satz Inbusschlüssel, einen Satz Gabelschlüssel, Zange, Schraubenzieher, das übliche. Kauf dir die Werkzeug-Sets von Aldi oder so, die tun es auch. Einen Kettennieter sollte sowieso jeder ernsthafte MTBer zuhause haben. Und die 2 Tools für die Montage eines Ritzels kannst du dir auch noch leisten.

Von der Werkstatt kannst du dir für 5 EUR den Steuersatz einpressen lassen. Ansonsten ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass diese unfähigen Halsabschneider keinen Cent mehr als nötig mehr von mir bekommen. _(*ACHTUNG*: Bevor jetzt ein Sturm der Empörung losbricht: Es handelt sich hierbei um eine emotionale, zynische und ungerechte Pauschalisierung.)

_ Natürlich gibt es immer Ausnahmen, welche die Regel bestätigen, auch wenn mir bisher noch keine untergekommen ist. Leider weiß man vorher nicht, ob eine Werkstatt zu den 80% Pfuscherläden gehört, die einen unnötige "Serviceleistungen" teuer bezahlen lassen und dabei noch das halbe Bike ruinieren. Ich überlasse die 20% Trefferquote jedenfalls nicht mehr dem Zufall und mache lieber alles selbst. Und siehe da - das meiste ist gar nicht so schwierig, wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt.
(Meine tollen Erlebnisse kann man gerne hier nachlesen. Noch heute fallen mir an meinem Bike nach und nach Dinge auf, die meine Werkstatt damals verpfuscht hat und die nicht sofort ins Auge stechen.)


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Oktober 2012)

Du der GoogleBot kriegt glaube ich langsam die Kriese ab unseren Ratschlägen. *gg*

Ich würde es übrigens begrüssen wenn du in deinem Thread noch mehr Beispiele bringen könntest. Ich lese jetz nur so deine Empörtheit über die 80% Pfuscher, aber Effektiv sieht man nur einen Shop der dir halt gleich einen kompletten Service gemacht hat, anstatt den Hinterbau nachzuschmieren. Was so natürlich alles andere als in Ordnung ist.

Aber es beschtätigt die Aussagen der Kunden die immer wieder bei uns Stranden. Andere seien zu teuer und taugen nix. Die Entwicklung finde ich schade und tut mir iwie auch leid für die, die eben nciht selber schrauben können.

Naja, für uns ist es gut. Wir sind nicht perfekt, aber geben uns wenigstens Mühe.


----------



## sub-xero (23. Oktober 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich würde es übrigens begrüssen wenn du in deinem Thread noch mehr Beispiele bringen könntest.



Ich will eigentlich auf dem Thema nicht mehr groß herumreiten, aber es seien folgende Beispiele genannt:


Pfusch beim Wechsel der Bremsflüssigkeit -> Lenker und Schellen von Bremsgriffen verätzt.
Kettenlänge um 4 Glieder zu lang -> Kette schlägt gegen das obere Rohr vom Hinterbau und beschädigt es.
Stellschrauben der Sattelstütze geölt statt gefettet -> Fett wird ausgewaschen.
Federelemente beim Service so mit Silikonöl vollgesifft, dass der Dreck regelrecht daran kleben bleibt.
und weiteres.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich sehe wie vor allem die großen Radlgeschäfte rein auf Verkauf und Vertrieb getrimmt werden, nämlich zu nichts anderem als der Gewinnmaximierung, dann wundert mich das alles gar nicht.
Mit den Jahren findet man als Ortskundiger zum Glück auch die kleinen, inhabergeführten Läden, wo noch gute Arbeit abgeliefert wird. Leider lassen sich diese selbst in alpennahen Großstädten an einer Hand abzählen.
Das sind die einzigen Läden wo ich nach wie vor gerne ein paar Euros hintrage, die anderen sehen von mir keinen Cent. Auch größere Teile wie etwa einen Rahmen kaufe ich nur dort, wo ich vorab gut beraten werde, egal ob per Mail oder unter vier Augen.

Mich wundert es manchmal wie hartnäckig sich größere Läden zum Teil halten, obwohl der Kundenservice miserabel ist. Offenbar geht manchen Leuten das vermeintliche Schnäppchen über alles. Das sieht man auch an den vielen Fahrrädern in 08/15 Optik, die man so in den Bergen antrifft.


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, ja, das scheint wohl herauszukommen, wenn Geschäfte ihre Mitarbeiter auf Gewinnmaximierung weiterbilden lassen, anstatt auf das Fachwissen. 
Ich kenne auch Shops wo es mir echt nicht gefällt wie sich das so entwickelt und ich kenne auch Leute, die darauf aufgehört haben, weil ihnen der Profit in dem Gewerbe nicht hoch genug ist. 
Finde ich auch besser so, als die Kunden auszunehmen und schlampig arbeiten.



sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich auf dem Thema nicht mehr groß herumreiten, aber es seien folgende Beispiele genannt:
> 
> 
> Pfusch beim Wechsel der Bremsflüssigkeit -> Lenker und Schellen von Bremsgriffen verätzt.




Das ist natürlich ein ganz böser. Das passiert vermutlich durch die Schnellentlüftungsmethode. Ne Saftspritze am Bremssattel und oben den Deckel ab und dann die Sosse durchpressen.
Es geht schnell und gibt ne Sauerei. Bei Mineralöl kein Problem, aber bei DOT siehst du ja, was passiert wenn man hinterher nicht reinigt und würden sich die Leute richtig schulen, dann wüssten sie das auch.

Eine solche Arbeit ist ne Schlamperei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2012)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mein erstes Bike aufgebaut.

Das allerwichtigste: Erst lesen wie es geht, am Besten die Arbeitsschritte auswendig lernen, und bestenfalls keine zwei linken Hände haben.

Einigermaßen gutes Werkzeug bringt Sicherheit, es muss aber ganz sicher kein Profi/Werkstatt-Werkzeug sein, außer man schraubt jeden Tag an einer Vielzahl an Bikes.

Manches Werkzeug lässt sich wohl auch selber basteln, ich habe bislang immer auf fertiges Werkzeug zurückgegriffen. Zuletzt auch mal mein japanisches Küchenmesser benutzt, weil mein Teppichmesser stumpf war. Das Küchenmesser ging durch die Hydraulikleitung wie Butter 

Folgende Aufgaben standen jedoch bislang noch nicht auf meinem Plan:

1.Laufradbau 
Werkzeug hat hier def einen entsprechenden Stellenwert, und es bedarf aufjedenfall an Übung, bis man hier den Dreh raus hat. Da ich nicht ständig neue Laufräder brauche, lasse ich es bis dato vom prof. Laufradbauer erledigen.

2.Pressfit-Innenlager
Hier fehlt mir aktuell das Werkzeug, aber bin bereits auf der Suche nach Info's und Werkzeug, da ich diesen Winter noch mein Pressfit-Lager tauschen möchte.

3.Steuersatz
Hier fehlt mir ebenso das Einpresswerkzeug, entweder teuer von Shimano kaufen oder Alternative selber basteln, z.B. http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager-Pressfit-Montage-Video.htm

4.Fräsarbeiten
War bislang nicht nötig, fehlt mir auch noch Wissen und Werkzeug, d.h. aktuell ein Thema für die Werkstatt bei mir.

5.Gabel und Dämpferservice
Bislang noch nichtmal die Anleitung studiert, solange es funktioniert, mache ich auch keinen Service. Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, werde ich mich einlesen. Die Preise von z.B. Fox sind unverschämt und kommen für mich nicht in Frage.

Alles andere wird von mir bereits selbst erledigt und da bin ich froh drum. Anfangs muss man erstmal in Werkzeug investieren, insofern man keine kostenlose Quelle hat, aber die Kosten haben sich schnell armotisiert.


----------

